# Aktuelle Version anzeigen



## lindesbs (9. Jan. 2008)

Hallo !

Vielleicht bin ich einfach nur blind. Aber wo kann ich sehen, welche Version ich gerade betreibe ?


----------



## Till (9. Jan. 2008)

In ISPConfig: Tools > Software Version


----------



## lindesbs (9. Jan. 2008)

Aaarrgh, danke.
Ich muss wohl diesen Bereich sinnvoll ausgeblendet haben ;-)


----------

